# JavaFX TextField auf Eingabe prüfen



## Inu123 (9. Nov 2015)

Moin alle zusammen,

ich versuche mich gerade an JavaFX und stehe vor einem kleinen Problem.
Ich möchte gerne prüfen, ob im TextField Inhalt eingegeben wurde oder nicht.

Hintergrund:

solange im TextField nichts steht soll der Button inaktiv sein.

Danke schon vorab für jeden Tipp und Anhaltspunkt!

was ich versucht habe:

```
@FMXL
Textfield textFeld;

        if(textFeld.getText().isEmpty()){
            buttonAdd.setDisable(true);
        } else {
            buttonAdd.setDisable(false);
        }
```


Gruß

Inu


----------



## Saheeda (9. Nov 2015)

Klingt nach nem onChange-Event
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9863047/javafx-textarea-onchange-event


----------



## Inu123 (9. Nov 2015)

Danke, ich schau mir das mal an


----------



## Inu123 (9. Nov 2015)

Für alle die vll. auch mal vor dem Probem stehen die Lösung:
Ist nur ein Beispiel und danke @Saheeda für den Link zur Lösung meines Problems!!!

```
textFeld.textProperty().addListener(new ChangeListener<String>() {
            @Override
            public void changed(final ObservableValue<? extends String> observable, final String oldValue, final String newValue) {
                if(!textFeld.getText().isEmpty()){
                    buttonAdd.setDisable(false);
                } else {
                    buttonAdd.setDisable(true);
                }
            }
        });
```


----------

